# cultures needed in the Raleigh area!!!



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

My a/c has killed my fruit flies and i need some quick. Ill be willing to pay for them. I was also hoping maybe someone could get me started with a springtail culture too possibly. But i really need some fruit flies quick!!!


----------

